# What wud you do



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

What would u do? Im 14.7 stone, i wana stil gain size get to bout 15.7, im not overweight but i cant see my abs, and i dont know wether to keep tryin 2 gain size then cut, or run a keto naw? I go on holiday in sept and i wana hav abs for then, nt sure what to do, neva realy dieted before you see, i got no idea how long it takes to etc. Help please


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

If it were me...I'd PM Paul and beg his forgiveness for my misguided ways and ask him politely for help...It probably wouldn't hurt to tell him he's a nice guy too...


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

who wants to look so skinny there abs are showing anyway. stun people with your raw size that's what i say.


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

Well In My opinion you should start dieting now mate starting monday.

If you cant see any abdominal definition you must be in the high 20% BF which will take a long time to shift, longer than most expect with out loosing to much of your size. Currently coming to the end of my cut now got 3 weeks left been cutting for 9 weeks started at 16% Now Im at 9% And its been hard work to say the least. Cardio is now up to 40 mins low intensity ED and still rising.

I would give your self plenty of time to cut so you can maintain your hard earned muscle mass mate!

Hope all goes well


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

Scrappy said:


> What would u do? Im 14.7 stone, i wana stil gain size get to bout 15.7, im not overweight but i cant see my abs, and i dont know wether to keep tryin 2 gain size then cut, or run a keto naw? I go on holiday in sept and i wana hav abs for then, nt sure what to do, neva realy dieted before you see, i got no idea how long it takes to etc. Help please


depends if you want to be ripped or just in good shape, i would give your self a twelve week run up to your holiday . if you have never realy dieted before you wont realy know what weight you will look your best at till you get there .

to be honest most people under estimate the amount of body fat they need to lose to be in realy good shape

fb


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

MaxMuscle said:


> Amen Brother.... :thumb:


X 2 :thumb: fook the bit of bf, gimme the big beefy bastard physique anyday.

People dont know you gotta 6 pack with your clothes on, but they sure as hell know dont mess with that big bastard stood over there regardless what you wearing or how far away you are:thumb:


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Six packs are for sissys. :tongue:


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

thats the look ive gone for beefy as ****  i wudnt want abs if u offered me then be a monstor <  heres my diet

Eat , anything u want and train hard  plenty of meat but dont cut out other crap lol


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

come on 'the bam' says you should diet so that means you conclusively have to bulk further lol


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

lol sounds about right yeah lol


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

lol! Im not a fan of the ripped look, but you gota have some ab definition, if the shoulder waist ratio is drastic it makes the "stunning with raw size" more effective, not to mention kless chance of a heart attack ; ) im personally a fan of the bodybuilder 4 weeks into contest prep look, when i can still get a pump dont feel like crap and still got mass, but with some veins and definition. oh yeah!


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

just get on the diet n low intensity cardio if u want to get ur abs showing mate start asap! so wt if u lose abit of size it can be put back on easy, and much quicker than fat can be taken off if you get what im saying! just think massive no abs or big + abs.... you know it makes sence lol


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

dude i actually preffered my physique about a fortnight before that photo. im a bit weird in that i compete in bodybuilding, but hate the way i look for the last 1-2months of the diet, apart from the day of the show! That pic is just good lighting like everyones avi!!!!lol


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

it aint a bad look but not for me at all just wanna be hard and and flat cudnt care for any abs http://scoopsnoodle.com/adam_schefter/bunkley_gal_060429.jpg this is the kinda look im going for nothing more but my stomach wud prob not even had the outline lol i aint made for abs


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

Dandy-uk said:


> it aint a bad look but not for me at all just wanna be hard and and flat cudnt care for any abs http://scoopsnoodle.com/adam_schefter/bunkley_gal_060429.jpg this is the kinda look im going for nothing more but my stomach wud prob not even had the outline lol i aint made for abs


Thats what id like to look like, not ripped but flat abs


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

best way  thats what im aiming for gimmer a year !


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

Dandy-uk said:


> it aint a bad look but not for me at all just wanna be hard and and flat cudnt care for any abs http://scoopsnoodle.com/adam_schefter/bunkley_gal_060429.jpg this is the kinda look im going for nothing more but my stomach wud prob not even had the outline lol i aint made for abs


why wouldnt you want abs mate? who looks better, the huge bloke but with a layer of fat or the big bloke with good deffinition all over? ask the ladies on the forum aswell. set up a poll for them!

jack


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

weightsjack said:


> why wouldnt you want abs mate? who looks better, the huge bloke but with a layer of fat or the big bloke with good deffinition all over? ask the ladies on the forum aswell. set up a poll for them!
> 
> jack


i want the look i preffere not the ladies  im a happily enagaged man 

and also everyone goes for the ripped abbed look... and most people with that look love themselves  ..... ( thats not saying u all do so dont begin attacking me )


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

plus i dont think i cud hack the up keep lol


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

sheer size wins for me i know the mrs wants me to be shreded with abs but I couldn't be ****d with the cutting diet i love carbs too much


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

siovrhyl said:


> sheer size wins for me i know the mrs wants me to be shreded with abs but I couldn't be ****d with the cutting diet i love carbs too much


you got it right  i wanna look big with a top off and a top on simple


----------

